# What do I do with whole boiled oysters?



## legend_018 (Feb 18, 2008)

ok, I bought them because they have a lot of iron in them. However, I don't even know if I'll like them "lol". It's called All Natural Whole Boiled Oysters in water by Ace of Diamonds.

Without getting too fancy, how can I prepare these? I suppose I could try eating them plain, but anything else I can do with them? Once again...without getting too fancy. I'm also looking to keep calories down.

I do like seafood, and for new years eve, we had clams (that were shucked from the beach). I was never too too crazy about clams, but I will eat them.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 18, 2008)

Give your oysters a quick saute in a bit of butter to curl the edges.  Add some low fat evaporated milk and a bit of low fat milk.  Salt, pepper, paprika.  That is a basic, lower fat, oyster stew and very good!  The evaporated milk gives a certain richness without the calories.

You could also look up a recipe for oysters rockefeller - you don't have the shells, but you could alter the recipe to keep it lower fat and just heat in a casserole dish.


----------



## legend_018 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks I'll give that a try.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 18, 2008)

*oysters*

scramble with eggs and cheese.

put in soup

use on a salad, i use smoked ones this way. if i don't eat em all . lol

can't think of anything else. good luck

babe


----------

